# Chainring grease tattoo



## ftmsb (Jul 15, 2008)

So, I've seen lots of references in online forums and print media to the infamous chainring tattoo as a mark of the novice. What is it about this particular grease smear that screams newbie? My right calf gets marked up on occassion, but I probably fit into the noob cateogry. Are experienced cyclists inherantly better at avoiding drive chain contact? Do they keep their chains cleaner? What gives?


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

dunno but heres a good pic.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

there are a couple thoughts to it...

1. your form is bad, your leg is all over the place and knocking into your chainring
2. You don't know how to unclip so you spaz out and the calf hits the chainring.
3. you don't know how to keep a clean drive train.


or you're like me and have one actually tatooed on your calf  

aka: sharkbite

only considered a newbie faux pax on the road. Off road, everyone gets it


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

livin4lax09 said:


> dunno but heres a good pic.


I'm trying to visualize how that got there - not succeeding...


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

ftmsb said:


> So, I've seen lots of references in online forums and print media to the infamous chainring tattoo as a mark of the novice. What is it about this particular grease smear that screams newbie? My right calf gets marked up on occassion, but I probably fit into the noob cateogry. Are experienced cyclists inherantly better at avoiding drive chain contact? Do they keep their chains cleaner? What gives?



As you ride more, you learn to a) kick your right foot out of the cleat first and b) lean over to the right while landing your foot on the ground, keeping your leg away from the all the junk on the front chain ring. If you click out of the left side, no chain ring stain probably means that you have increased your situational awareness around the bike enough so you can avoid all the pointy/greasy things on the way off the bike. 

The next step after conquering the chain rings are the greasy fingers that you get when your chain falls off the front chain ring. If you're really experienced, you should be able to (assuming the chain dumped to the inside) shift up to the big ring and pedal carefully enough until the chain snags on a cog and resets itself. 

So, when you become a experienced rider, all you end up with at the end of a ride is a bunch of sweat and stink on you - but, you have no grease spots on you. Oh yeah, and that white crusty stuff all over your do-rag, jersey, helmet straps, and gloves. 

I have often thought about getting a chain ring tattoo on the inside of my right calf. Might as well have it permanently installed and keep reminding me of my humble roadie roots when I just started cycling.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

ftmsb said:


> So, I've seen lots of references in online forums and print media to the infamous chainring tattoo as a mark of the novice. What is it about this particular grease smear that screams newbie? My right calf gets marked up on occassion, but I probably fit into the noob cateogry. Are experienced cyclists inherantly better at avoiding drive chain contact? Do they keep their chains cleaner? What gives?



PS: (OK, I couldn't resist - turn your humor accumulator to the maximum position) Is the chain ring tattoo modeled after a Campy, Shimano, or SRAM chain ring? Ultegra, Chorus, Record, Dura-Ace?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I avoid the grease marks while MTBing by just digging the chainrings deep enough into my calf so the small amount of grease that isn't injected under the skin (causing an infection and taking forever to heal) is covered up by the blood. Blood is cool - Grease is bad

CoVeloDude - I actually have a friend that has this tattoo complete with Campy logo and scripting


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

sometimerider said:


> I'm trying to visualize how that got there - not succeeding...


Two words- bike porn -the good kind. 

Now let's see the next picture in the series.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

After cycling for 35 years, I still get chain tattoos. It happens when I am at rest, with both feet off the pedals and on the ground, with the bike between my legs. Sometimes the bike will just drift forward in my hands and lean over to the right...thus giving me the tattoo. 

I also get chain tattoos when I carry or roll my bicycle through tight spaces or around corners. Because I'm left-handed I hold the bicycle on its right side, which makes me vulnerable to touching the chain ring. 

Sometimes, there's nothing you can do to avoid the chain tattoo. However, if you rub the area with a cloth, your glove, or even your hand while the tattoo is still fresh, chances are you'll smear it enough to make it unnoticeable to all but the most vigilant of chain tattoo police.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bassackwards advice*



ColoradoVeloDude said:


> As you ride more, you learn to a) kick your right foot out of the cleat first and b) lean over to the right while landing your foot on the ground, keeping your leg away from the all the junk on the front chain ring.


Actually, unless you plan to completely dismount the bike, you should only click out on the left side. Voila, 100% prevention.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not a noob, I am picky about cleaning my chain clean, and I still get marks on my legs. And clothes. And occasionally the dog. 

I'm just messy when it comes to anything that contains grease.


----------



## ftmsb (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, though the photo raises more questions than it answers...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'm no noob either and i get them....USUALLY from either carrying my bike or loading/unloading in the back of my truck....


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

livin4lax09 said:


> dunno but heres a good pic.


HEY LOOK! CHECK OUT THOSE SWEET SHOES!









hehehe


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Rookie rings.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

I get them when I track stand on my roadie and because the chain is rather filthy.


----------

